# Florida Bicycle Ride



## TheFizzer (Jun 20, 2013)

Rat Riders Vintage Bicycle Club will be having their first get together in Florida on August 10. Everyone is welcome. Come out & show off what you ride!!!!!


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 21, 2013)

How far from orlando?


----------



## panelman (Jun 21, 2013)

Freddie, about 2 hours 40 mins and 140 miles from you. Hope you can make it.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess depending on what part but I would say about 1 hour and 45 minutes


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 25, 2013)

The goal for this event is to meet other people in the area who are interested in old bikes & to get new people interested in the hobby. We'll also be organizing a show & swap if we have enough interest. Everyone is welcome!!! Bring your old bike & show it off in the nice shaded park in the middle of the small town of Dunedin. Lots of small shops, restaurants & bars to check out also. We'll take a short ride on the flat paved bike trail


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 27, 2013)

panelman said:


> Freddie, about 2 hours 40 mins and 140 miles from you. Hope you can make it.




Thanks a lot.


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 28, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> How far from orlando?




Hi just wondered which part of Orlando?  I'm over at Winter Garden and ride the West Orange Trail.
Sorry not in the country for the Dunedin ride.
Tony


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 30, 2013)

rubblequeen said:


> Hi just wondered which part of Orlando?  I'm over at Winter Garden and ride the West Orange Trail.
> Sorry not in the country for the Dunedin ride.
> Tony




I am in Deltona,Florida 32725 

Volusia countuy


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jun 30, 2013)

TheFizzer said:


> Rat Riders Vintage Bicycle Club will be having their first get together in Florida on August 10. Everyone is welcome. Come out & show off what you ride!!!!!




Cool i'll be back from PR by then!  Sign me up i'll be there!  Will finally get to meet you in person!  LuisGT


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 2, 2013)

This is good, getting some interest here.  Hope to plan a swap & show for next year once we get the word out.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 2, 2013)

Please check us out on facebook.  We started off in Cincinnati Ohio about 8 years ago & now starting the Tampa chapter.
https://www.facebook.com/ratriders


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 5, 2013)

Who's all coming to the ride?


----------



## panther boy (Jul 9, 2013)

*meet*

I'll try to make it from Pinellas Park with a couple of Panthers.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been getting a good response.  Looks like we are going to have a good turnout for it being our first ride


----------



## fxo550 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Exhibition and swap meet in florida*

HEY RAT RIDERS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB

YOUR WELCOME TO; EXHIBITION AND SWAP MEET IN FLORIDA

SATURDAY AUGUST 3,2013

11:00 AM

577 DELTONA BLVD DELTONA,FL 32725

DELTONA SUPER MARKET PARKING LOT

fortiz56@cfl.rr. or leave a message with phone # at 386-320-1031


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 29, 2013)

Only 12 more days!!!!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 31, 2013)

Hope you all can make it.  Looks like we'll hang out in the park for a couple hours so we can all have time to show off our rides & go for a short ride down by the ocean & stop at several bars.  No matter what you ride, you are welcome!!!!!  Lots of bars, restaurants, gift shops & even a hotel very close by.  We're not going to let a little heat or rain stop the fun!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 5, 2013)

This Saturday at 5 p.m.


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 10, 2013)

Today is the big day!!!!!  My wife & I will be there with our bikes to ride along with a couple for sale.


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that came out on Saturday.  We had 60 bikes show up & had a blast!!!!!!  Check out pics on our facebook page.  Just search rat riders


----------

